# Very Nice Linux HowTo Site ..



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 19, 2004)

I just came accross a very nice and informative site .. It contains HowTos about just anything .. (related to computers if you were thinking about adding a ferrari engine to your fiat .. lol .. ) .. Anyways .. 
Here's the link ... 

*howto.gp.mines.edu/HOWTO/

Please Comment on it ..

I am starting a new thread after such a long time ...


----------



## go4inet (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks a lot man !
it was really impressive .....


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Very Nice Site ..*



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I just came accross a very nice and informative site .. It contains HowTos about just anything .. (related to computers if you were thinking about adding a ferrari engine to your fiat .. lol .. ) .. Anyways ..
> Here's the link ...
> 
> *howto.gp.mines.edu/HOWTO/
> ...



Hmm......


----------



## cnukutti (Jun 19, 2004)

gr8 man now how did you come accross such a site


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 19, 2004)

cool...i cud really do with some of those linux tips.....added it to my bookmarks...


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 20, 2004)

cool site man thanks for the link
well finally u posted


----------



## funlove (Jun 20, 2004)

OH MAN I KNOW THIS SITE FROM LAST 1 YEARS AND YOU AT MAGZWARE FROM LAST YEAR ALSO


----------



## sonuchandrakar (Jun 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Yes man! That site has really got something.


----------



## Arclite (Jun 20, 2004)

very useful site, but I hate the FTP style interface..


----------



## medpal (Jun 20, 2004)

cool link batty. you are known to provide links for probs of others this time around you have provided good link. cheers keep it up.

@funlove where do you stay in surat, me to from surat.


----------



## djmykey (Jun 20, 2004)

hey batty cool site man, man u really crawl the web


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 20, 2004)

Arclite said:
			
		

> very useful site, but I hate the FTP style interface


That was deliberate .. I like ftp styled interface .. If you like that webpage style then here is the index page : 

*howto.gp.mines.edu/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/index.html


----------



## Arclite (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks yaar..


----------



## digen (Jun 21, 2004)

cool link batty !!


----------



## rahulsach (Jun 21, 2004)

funlove said:
			
		

> OH MAN I KNOW THIS SITE FROM LAST 1 YEARS AND YOU AT MAGZWARE FROM LAST YEAR ALSO



What r u trying to say .. not cleared to me  
Hey.. i think that link is all about linux !! right ?


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jun 22, 2004)

Well thanks, mirroring it


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 25, 2004)

rahulsach said:
			
		

> funlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what he is talking about ..


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 27, 2004)

oh dat's why i was wondering how i missed it 
this happned 5-6 days b4 i joined here 

nice link batty thanks for sharing it 
site bookmarked

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 27, 2004)

nice...


----------



## diab0lic666 (Oct 27, 2004)

Awesome man. thx.


----------



## Abhinavs (Oct 27, 2004)

What should i do with this???????


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 27, 2004)

ohhhh!!!!! My goodnes!!  thx man that was good site with a loads of information


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2004)

god dammit man. its vast. really vast.
impressive


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 30, 2004)

really good . added to my favorites


----------



## djmykey (Oct 30, 2004)

whoa man didnt really check it the first time man thats a reeeeeally big list.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Oct 30, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Arclite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The site is really great!!!!
I think the FTP styled interface is better...


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 30, 2004)

Really impressive!


----------



## darksat (Oct 30, 2004)

Impressive .....................


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 31, 2004)

I can see Shahab bhai, almost 50% of the links given in the HTML page are not working.... They must have been moved or deleted.... However to rectify this one must visit the FTP style interface....

However , the HOWTOS available to TLDP website is more vast:
*www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html/

Linux guides:
*www.tldp.org/guides.html


----------



## visvo (Nov 1, 2004)

gr8 help .. thanx buddy


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Anurag bhai ..  .. Those HowTos are the same as included as Enhanced HowTo in Suse Pro na .. Nice ones .. But I cant found how to compile my modem source there  ..


----------



## asim13june (Dec 2, 2004)

*Hey Coool Site Batty Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep It Up!*

hey batty,

this is cool, alas i can learn somthin,


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Hey Coool Site Batty Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep It Up!*



			
				asim13june said:
			
		

> hey batty,
> 
> this is cool, alas i can learn somthin,



Hehe .. YOU can call me   Sweet here  ..


----------



## BONZI (Dec 5, 2004)

Another one :

*www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html

or use google.com/linux  your question HOWTO


simle isnt it?


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 5, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I just came accross a very nice and informative site .. It contains HowTos about just anything .. (related to computers if you were thinking about adding a ferrari engine to your fiat .. lol .. ) .. Anyways ..
> Here's the link ...
> 
> *howto.gp.mines.edu/HOWTO/
> ...



c000000000000000000l site....

gotta d/l sooooon.....


----------



## demoninside (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey guys

Tons of thanx to both of u
Anurag & Batty opps(A=GNU)
any way it was a real help for newbies to linux like me


----------



## cnukutti (Dec 7, 2004)

try http:www.tldp.org
the official linux documentation project. you can also dload the howtos in a zipped format

and why is the quick reply box removed????


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 7, 2004)

cnukutti said:
			
		

> you can also dload the howtos in a zipped format



In  debian, TLDP is available  as a debian project. The whole  tldp archive is instalable via APT  / Synaptic


----------

